# Problems - Espon B1100 - Bleeding (PICTURES)



## sherwin1988 (Apr 26, 2013)

noob coming through lol

I like to get to the point:

Bought a Espons b1100 about 5-6 weeks ago. saw it working, printed sublimation ink onto tranfer then onto a tshirt. Thought great ill buy.

due to work there was a 5 week period were the printer was not used and now check this out(pictures)










Heres the over flow










Again the bleeding inside the printer:










Can someone please help!!

i take it i got blocked heads (just ordered some cleaning fluid) 

can anyone explain if some heads are blocked why the printer would leak so much blue ink?

Any other advised for me in this situation would be much appreciated cheers


----------



## sherwin1988 (Apr 26, 2013)

anyone yet?


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

What ink you using?
Is it in refill carts or CISS?
Did you buy the whole system (with inks) from same supplier?
What have they said about your problems?


----------



## 2dolla2holla (Sep 8, 2011)

looks like you had an elevation problem with the CISS


----------



## sherwin1988 (Apr 26, 2013)

2dolla2holla said:


> looks like you had an elevation problem with the CISS


Nice one!


Unfortunately had worked this out myself when I went on lunch came back and my ciss was empty! I HAD the ciss sitting on a higher shelf to help prevent the tubes getting caugh in printer and I genuinely never thought gravity would f***! It up lol
Cheers anyway


For those out there and are as daft as me keep ur ciss tanks on same level as printer!!


----------

